# Monter Freebox Server sur deux Finder



## minimat (16 Février 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
Lorsque j'allume un de mes deux mac, ma freebox se monte automatiquement dans le finder. Mais impossible de connecter un second mac, ni en invité ni en utilisateur référencé.
A noter que dans "Partagés" j'ai toujours une icône Freebox et une icône Freebox Server (je n'ai pas compris la différence puisque les dossiers sont les mêmes dans les deux), que le premier mac peut se connecter à l'un ou l'autre, et que sur le second mac seul Freebox Server apparaît (sans que je puisse m'y connecter, donc).
Quelqu'un aurait une idée? Merci d'avance!


----------



## fanougym (16 Février 2012)

Salut, 
Je suppose que tu as bien activé les partage Mac OS dans ta freebox (Onglet NAS) ?
Pour ne plus être embêté par les deux icônes dans le finder, j'ai désactivé également le partage windows. 

Sinon, tes deux mac ont la même configuration dans tes prefs système / partage ?


----------



## minimat (17 Février 2012)

Salut, merci pour ta réponse!

- Oui le partage Mac OS est bien activé
- Mes deux macs ont les mêmes options de partage
- J'ai désactivé le partage windows (merci pour l'explication!), mais en fait, vu les icônes, j'ai l'impression que c'est justement à la fbx partagée Windows que je me connectais, car là j'ai juste "connexion en cours" mais rien ne se passe, ni en invité ("la version du serveur... n'est pas pris en charge") ni en référencé.
- je viens de redémarrer une nouvelle fois la freebox et l'icône de partage windows est revenu (!)

-> bref en attendant votre aide précieuse, je retourne au partage... windows


----------



## fanougym (17 Février 2012)

et dans les options de prefs syst / partage de fichier, partage AFP ou SMB ?


----------



## minimat (17 Février 2012)

AFP est coché
SMB décoché

(merci pour ta réactivité!)


----------



## minimat (20 Février 2012)

Personne?


----------



## fanougym (21 Février 2012)

Je suis sous Lion, et toi ?

Quelques idées, en passant : 
- faire un Reset de la PRAM (CMD+ALT+P+R au démarrage)
- activer le "partage internet" dans tes prefs
- dans le finder : menu "Aller" / "Se connecter au serveur" / entrer "smb://freebox"
- redémarrer (électriquement) le freebox serveur
- ...


----------



## minimat (21 Février 2012)

Je suis sous Lion également.



fanougym a dit:


> - faire un Reset de la PRAM (CMD+ALT+P+R au démarrage)
> sans succès
> 
> - activer le "partage internet" dans tes prefs
> ...



Du coup, je suis content  et je te remercie vachement beaucoup, mais (sans vouloir abuser), n'y a-t-il pas une astuce pour rendre le "montage" de la freebox automatique? D'autre part, considérant que "smb://freebox" m'envoie vers le partage windows, y a-t-il une autre adresse pour accéder au partage mac, et éventuellement désactiver le partage windows? Certes le mieux est l'ennemi du bien, mais j'aime bien le mieux!


----------



## minimat (21 Février 2012)

J'ai trouvé ceci mais je me demandais si on peut aller plus loin.
http://www.free4mac.fr/?p=1846


----------



## fanougym (21 Février 2012)

C'est la solution que j'allais te proposer (l'appelscript)
Qu'entends tu par "aller plus loin" ?

Te connecter en utilisateurs référencé ?
Si oui : 


> tell application "Finder"
> try
> mount volume "smb://freebox" as user name "<username>" with password "<password>"
> delay 1
> ...


----------



## minimat (22 Février 2012)

Ca déjà (merci), et puis se connecter à Freebox Server (partage Mac OS) plutôt que Freebox (partage Windows), pour pouvoir désactiver le partage windows, mais bon c'est tellement agréable que ça marche enfin que je vais m'en tenir là je pense.
Mille et un mercis!


----------

